# Deer Creek - April 11th



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

USA Buckeye Bassmasters has an open on Deer Creek April 11th. Those guys put on a good tournament. This is their 8th annual. Here is the entry form.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

is there enough water in the lake now??????


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

unless we get a bunch of rain the lake will still be at winter pool which is going to be very hard for you guys to launch a boat only the east ramp is usuable and its only 1.5 ft in front of it and less than a 1ft to get out to the main lake i have a 14ft deep v and i have a hard time getting on the lake now


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i was there on sunday, and you are able to launch from the very steep ramp on the east side of the lake, it is very shallow, but i seen a bass boat launch there. hug the left side on your way out the small cove because it gets too shallow on the right hand side. i couldnt believe they were pulling water through the dam on sunday, wow. there is no water up at the marina and boat ramp.


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

West ramp dry, you can only see the creek and way too shallow to launch bigger bass boats. Be careful on the end of the ramp could get stuck!!!


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

They turned down the pumps on monday lake is slowly coming up might be up by 2ft tommorow east ramp is good just stay to the left side


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thick Rick said:


> USA Buckeye Bassmasters has an open on Deer Creek April 11th. Those guys put on a good tournament. This is their 8th annual. Here is the entry form.


who won, what was weight, big bass, any info?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

First place was 5 fish weighing 10+, including a 4.4 big bass. Weights dropped off after that - I think it took 6.9 to get a top-5 and a check.

The water is still real low, which kept the 28 boats wrapped up in a downsized area. Lot of pressure on a few key areas, but all in all quite a few fish weighed in.

Water is coming up daily.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

do the buckeye bassmasters have a website where you can see tourny results? i couldnt find one.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I can tell you it took 10.5 lbs for 1st place, which included a 4 lb big bass as well as a 3 lb smallmouth.

We took 2nd place with 7.8 lbs, 3rd place was 7.3 lbs and 4th and 5th were both 6 lbs plus. There were 4 limits caught I believe.

We cranked most of our fish up on rock. Caught a dozen total.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow 28 boats and just that little of water, i bet boats were just following each other in a circle like a duck pond! haha...... saugeye point-lodge-dam-beach-saugeye point, start over on rotation.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

nontheless, very impressive turnout and successfull limits brought in considering weather conditions and water levels, congrats to all who participated and especially those who caught fish.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Danshady said:


> wow 28 boats and just that little of water, i bet boats were just following each other in a circle like a duck pond! haha...... saugeye point-lodge-dam-beach-saugeye point, start over on rotation.


You nailed it....that is exactly what it was like.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

no doubt, it was like a pay lake out there, the pattern thick rick and i were fishing had us on rock all day and there wasnt a single second gone by that we didnt have a boat on each side of us. madness!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I give all the participants credit - everyone seemed to take it in stride and no one flared up about having to share water.


----------

